# The Story of a Handsome Ranger...and His Other Companions



## Myque (Aug 31, 2008)

*Title:* The Story of a Handsome Ranger...and His other Companions
*Author:* Myque
*Number of Threads:* # 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3.5e
*Setting:* Greyhawk-ish
*Adventure Path:* Barrow of the Forgotten King leading to Red Hand of Doom

*Started:* May 2008 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* 2-3 times a week

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose, with occasional winks to the underlying mechanics, bad puns, and character journals.

*Overview:* Searching for a way to get out of debt, our heroes seek out the tomb of a nameless king in hopes of finding treasure.  They get more than they bargain for as they learn more about the tomb and about themselves.

*Links:* 
Game Blog - Our main site
Character Diaries - What it says
The Story so Far - Session recaps

*GM's Note:*
The game blog  was started by one of the players, who at a loss of words, named it The Story of A Handsome Ranger...and His Other Companions.  It was an annoying title, but it stuck. So I've decided to keep it.

The blog starts narration in the middle of the adventure (Session 3). I'll start posting the intro and earlier parts here, then hopefully I can catch up to the current.


----------



## Myque (Aug 31, 2008)

*Cast of Characters*

Baryn Marapolous Sigorian XXIII - Previously Baryn Marapolous Sigirian XVII, but retconned to fit the time line. A half-elf ranger from a simple farming community who has recently discovered the trill of combat and the joy of breaking hobgoblin bones. (CN Half Elf Ranger 3)

Prytannia Uth Rivan - A young human cleric of Pelor who seeks new horizons beyond her protected life in the Cathedral of Pelor. Recently ressurected, for she was killed by a vicious hobgoblin early in her adventuring life, she adventures with the party out of friendship, gratitude, and to help pay the debt incurred by her ressurection. (NG Human Cleric 2)

Valthurne - A young human fighter seeking adventure to help quiet the pains of the past and, if possible, to prevent others from knowing the same suffering as he did. (NG Human Fighter 2)

Iroel Qvasura - An elven wizard with a great fascination with history. He studies the lives of great kings and diplomats who brought about peace in the land, hoping one day for a chance to make a big difference in the world.  (CG Grey Elf Wizard 2)


----------



## Myque (Sep 6, 2008)

*Valthurne’s Journal entry 1- One less empty farm*

*Valthurne’s Journal entry 1- One less empty farm

*Undated

I came upon this blank journal while haggling with the local merchant and decided this would be a good way to gather my thoughts. I do not believe myself to have a way with words, nor keen wit, but I will do my best to write my thoughts…

I come from a small family in a farming community a number of leagues from Kingsholm, struggling to exist on a handful of acres of tenant farmland. It was a hard life, but a good one. I imagine I would still be on the farm had fortune not failed. Sickness struck the community and left many homes empty. I do not want to put into words my sorrow, so I will move on.

I joined the military. I am learning my training well enough and I find that I favor the battlesword (longsword). Everything is so rigid, the food is lousy and most of my superiors are pain in the nethers. I thought that I would be doing more than marching and gaurd duty. After my term of service is done, I think I’ll muster out and try to do somethng more meaningful. I can’t bring myself to return home, I don’t have the heart of a sellsword, so I think I’ll wander a bit and see what is out there. Maybe I should be an adventurer. I figure if I can lessen the burden of sorrow in other folks lives then maybe it can count for something. Maybe it can make one less empty farm.


----------



## Myque (Sep 6, 2008)

*Valthurne’s Journal entry 2- Four Winds*

_GM's Note
_
_In his travels, Valthurne came across a call for help from a small village called Barrow's Edge. The message did not say much. In actuality, the goblin tribe in the vicinity had suddenly gotten aggressive and started raiding the town.  By the time Valthurne got to Barrow's Edge, Iroel, Bam and Prytannia had already taken care of the problem (It was the first adventure for level 1-2. Yay for copper pieces). Their victory however came at a great cost. Prytannnia had died in defending Barrow's Edge._

_Valthurne writes..._

*Valthurne’s Journal entry 2- Four Winds*

Undated

Answered the call for help only to find that a group of adventurers had taken care of it. I introduced myself to them and learned that they are going to Four Winds to return the body of their fallen companion. They seem like good enough fellows and I was saddened by the death of their friend so I offered to accompany them on their journey. Baryn, or Bam, is a ranger. I haven’t dealt much with rangers; my cohort (the fighting group) was medium foot soldiers. It is good to have another soldier in the group. Iroel, a scholar of the arcane arts, seems like a likeable enough fellow, although he tends to use words that I don’t understand and talks about things that truly escape me. The wee-folk woman they call Smurfette seemed to take a liking to me… in a way that I am not comfortable with. The fallen companion, Prytania, was a priestess and we’ll be bringing her body to her temple. The name of the other party member escapes me but I am sure I’ll get to know him on the journey to Four Winds.

 Undated

 Made it to Four Winds. I wonder what I have gotten myself into.
 It turns out that Prytannia’s mother is also a priestess of her temple. I was aside myself to see Prytannia’s mother mourning her. I was going to console her but Bam cautioned me to leave her be. Just as well because I don’t know of anything that could make her feel better. Except the miracle that was performed. I’ve heard tales of it but I never thought I’d see it… Prytannia was brought back from death!

 The cost of the unguents, oils, salves, incense and whatnot that they used for the ritual must be incredible because our group is in is insurmountable (that’s a word, right?).

 On top of that, I had my fortune told and if the seer is correct my days are numbered… I feel depressed.

 We are going to Kingsholm, for what I hope will be riches enough to get us out of debt. We will leave in the morning. Smurfette departed once we arrived, so I should be able to rest easier. I am still going to lock my room anyways.


----------



## Myque (Sep 17, 2008)

*Episode Guide*

My original plan was to post the earlier stories here and catch up to the present state of the campaign. I realize that was very inefficient since I had to write about things that happened months ago at the same time keeping the game blog updated. So I just made an Episode Guide that will let people get up to speed right away to the current state of the campaign. 

My next post will be in sync with the game blog (Hopefully).


----------

